# wonder what scammer or salesperson we upset this week?



## TUGBrian

https://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowTop...CAM-Timeshares_Vacation_Rentals.html#98925232

has to be someone upset enough to register a tripadvisor account and post that!


----------



## DeniseM

Brace yourself for a "government investigation," Brian!


----------



## TUGBrian

consider myself braced!


----------



## RX8

This isn’t just a random person posting one thing on trip advisor, this somebody with a full agenda. If you click "Yana Scheidleman’s" name you can see he has a blog created targeting TUG.  This person must be a scammer whose business has been hurt by being identified as a scammer on TUG.  If all of this has saved even one person from being scammed out of money then it has been worth it.

From that blog, four individual people from TUG are called out and I am one of them, lol. At least I think it is me but he has it as XR8.  I think this “Yana” is a scammer because on TUG I do a little research and call out scam companies based on the lies and discrepancies.  Obviously this particular scammer doesn’t like that.  What other reason would he call me out?  Maybe this is "Gloria", a scammer that was called out some time ago, coming back for revenge.  I really feel like somebody today. 





Since I am considered to have a job here at TUG please forward my work check ASAP.


----------



## TUGBrian

oh its absolutely either a scammer or a salesperson....

noone has that level of free time or hatred to go out and make something like that without a bone to pick.  I feel honored that we caused some slimeball that much pain and suffering to waste countless hours of their time to do this =)

,more time spent not ripping off owners!


----------



## Panina

It will just do the opposite of what it is trying to do.  If someone happens to see this stuff first their curiosity will make them check TUG out.  It will probably get us more members.


----------



## DeniseM

Funny Stuff: https://tug2scam.blogspot.com


> I mean, there are different memberships, going from $15 to $49 a year, how can someone not afford that? Let’s get premium!


  Oh no! The secret is out! Now the world knows about our ultra exclusive $49 membership!  To buy the $49 membership, please PayPal $49 to DeniseM. 


> That’s them *don’t wanting* you to leave the group.





> Illegal data traffic is something very common on the actual world, and you can believe us when we say that your information *worths a lot* for most of the sites on the web.





> Just a little hard to *concrete.*





> Thank you for keeping your attention *adhered* to these words


  But I have to admit, this guy does write goodly!


> *Denise M *
> (Top Timeshare Resale Broker at TUG2 with exclusiveness granted by Brian Roger)


 *And best of all - I'm the worst of all!!!!*


> We use metaphors for this article to make your reading a little *smoother* and *amusing*. We know you may be tired of the overuse of *high* or *technical* terminology and we'd like to take advantage that this Blog is just a Blog and no more.


  OMG - he thinks his writing is "smooth," "amusing," "high" and "technical" - OK, he may be high, I'll give him that!


----------



## RX8

> (Quote from the scammer's blog) Illegal data traffic is something very common on the actual world, and you can believe us when we say that your information *worths a lot* for most of the sites on the web.



Of course I believe this scammer when he says that illegal traffic/information is "worths a lot".  After all, that is the business they are in so he should know.


----------



## davidvel

Reading  the grammar, I am pretty sure Borat owns this blog.


----------



## DaveNV

No doubt, someone who has lumpy pillows for sale, at prices above the Bargain Basement minimums.  

So now I want that $49 Premium membership! Does it include the boiled pizza recipe?

Dave


----------



## AJCts411

I would encourage all Tugers to read the blog, access and post your opinion.   Looks like the blogger has a skill in manipulating posts, words into criminal allegations...kind of like the big dog politics do.   I think people act in this manner for a reason.  Protect the public from scammers...no thats not it, Tugs does that.   Had a extremely bad experience with TUG...not it, would of post those details.  Maybe to protect a income source. Follow the money...yes!   After my posting on that blog I await the attack from the scammer...and a chance to ask an AG for help.


----------



## lauramiddl

This all reminded me about how much I've learned from TUG .And the fact that I've saved over $24,000 buying resale!  I responded accordingly on the TA thread.  Thanks, TUG!


----------



## Passepartout

I guess I haven't saved enough people enough money. Or at least the Scammer/Spammer. I was hoping to at least get an honorable mention.


----------



## DavidnRobin

I sent TripAdvisor notice about this jerk as it borders on threats - along with outright lies

Twitter apparently suspended this ahole’s account.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Yana is a fake. Ran a U.S. wide search (including Dallas) and no public records emerged for this person.

Possible foreign troll because the English grammar is horrible - and not a very good shill because the arguments are weak. Perhaps trolling for attention, or hired indirectly by an agency for a scammer, sales, exit company etc. who have a motivation to avoid educating consumers about timeshares.

Are there people unhappy with TUG? Probably, but you cannot please all the people all the time.  Sometimes people post bad opinions. Sometimes people execute poorly on good opinion. Some don't want to hear the truth that they bought a lemon so blame TUG.

Similar to FlyerTalk the good far outweighs the bad.

The thousands of complaints by consumers filed every year to state AGs against developers and scammers about deceptive sales practices provides concrete evidence of where the real scam lies.


----------



## Iggyearl

"With that, they can sell it to timeshare companies seeking for people to sell their product."  

There is apparently a screw loose with this guy.  English is definitely his second language.  What puzzles me is that he states that Tug sells members' info (which I know Brian doesn't), and that the info is sold to timeshare developers - so they can contact the members..............Why the heck would retail developers want to contact Tug members?  The logic does not fly.   

Sleep well tonight, Brian.  You are in no danger of losing your burgeoning empire.


----------



## stmartinfan

Hopefully the extra traffic this joker is getting to his blog because of Tuggers looking for a laugh won't earn him a higher place in any search results!  You'd hate to have the search engine algorithms think a big increase in traffic means he should get visibility.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Iggyearl said:


> "With that, they can sell it to timeshare companies seeking for people to sell their product."
> 
> There is apparently a screw loose with this guy.  English is definitely his second language.  What puzzles me is that he states that Tug sells members' info (which I know Brian doesn't), and that the info is sold to timeshare developers - so they can contact the members..............Why the heck would retail developers want to contact Tug members?  The logic does not fly.
> 
> Sleep well tonight, Brian.  You are in no danger of losing your burgeoning empire.



+1 Logic does not fly. Timeshare developers already have contact info (and better info) because TUG members are owners with deeds in the system who pay MF every year.

If someone doesn't own on TUG, it's because they went the a sales presentation at a developer and gave them their contact info. They come to TUG to for advice on rescinding a deal. Makes no sense.


----------



## tomt73

I replied to "Yana" as follows:

"Gosh, Yana, where should I start? I guess I'll reference your brand-new blog. I read every post on it, all two of them, both dated within the past month. Your manner of writing suggests that either a) you are not very educated, or b) English is not your birth language. The unsupported assertions you make are very interesting, and, were they supported by some sort of evidence, would be very concerning. You are certainly entitled to your opinion, but I should note that both blog posts, given their lack of evidence, should be taken as just one person's opinion. I urge any reader of these to contact TUG directly, and to research it through as many other sources as needed, to evaluate and assess these claims for themselves.

That said, my personal reaction to what you've written is that you are a time share broker yourself, and none too happy about TUG's 25-year history of helping timeshare owners avoid getting ripped off. You may also be a time share "cancellation" scammer, in the shady business of defrauding timeshare owners looking to resell or otherwise terminate their timeshare interests. I gather this from the tone and length of your posts, which reminds me of a line from Shakespeare: "Methinks thou dost protest too much." If TUG has gored your shady ox, good on them.

Finally, for those interested in a real member's reaction, I am an 8-year member, and an active reviewer of the resorts I visit. I visit TUG and use its online reviews when I plan visits. I review the places I visit, and post those, both on TUG and here on Trip Advisor (for those resorts where I am not an owner). I have found TUG to be an invaluable resource for resort information that allows me to pack and travel with what I need to find maximum enjoyment when I arrive. I also find TUG's newsletter and discussion forums valuable for information about the timeshare industry and the system operators that dominate it. If you, like me, want this type of information, there are few other places to find it."

Hope this helps de-bunk this....... person. Go TUG!


----------



## RX8

I just watched the YouTube video that is in the blog. I am convinced that this person is from an exit company who is attacking TUG for educating timeshare owners to not pay thousands of dollars for these “services”.

Very typical of these scammers to use scare tactics, lie about facts, post false “reviews” (these new “unknown” members on Trip Advisor supporting the lies are sure to be the scammer himself), and attack anything that prevents them from scamming.

What this scammer fails to mention is that we advise owners to not pay thousands to these unknown “companies”, who may just end up stealing the money with no services provided, but rather try a deed back or at the very least give away the timeshare themself to save thousands.


----------



## dayooper

DaveNW said:


> No doubt, someone who has lumpy pillows for sale, at prices above the Bargain Basement minimums.
> 
> So now I want that $49 Premium membership! Does it include the boiled pizza recipe?
> 
> Dave



I think you may have stumbled on to something here. I bet this is someone who Brian wouldn’t give the boiled pizza recipe too. That recipe has caused more harm than good. Just post it already!


----------



## davidvel

RX8 said:


> I just watched the YouTube video that is in the blog. I am convinced that this person is from an exit company who is attacking TUG for educating timeshare owners to not pay thousands of dollars for these “services”.
> 
> Very typical of these scammers to use scare tactics, lie about facts, post false “reviews” (these new “unknown” members on Trip Advisor supporting the lies are sure to be the scammer himself), and attack anything that prevents them from scamming.
> 
> What this scammer fails to mention is that we advise owners to not pay thousands to these unknown “companies”, who may just end up stealing the money with no services provided, but rather try a deed back or at the very least give away the timeshare themself to save thousands.


Yes. His comments no the blog are primarily focused on the fact that "TUG2" tells people they can't get out of their timeshares and that TUG2 doesn't help these people out. I agree it's an upfront scammer that's hurt that the truth about them is spread on TUG.


----------



## pedro47

To Yana, and his followers...Knowledge is Power. Yana, are you afraid of the Truth? Yana, are you afraid of sharing true  information and true knowledge for free over the internet.


----------



## TUGBrian

yelling and making accusations behind a fake name pretty much says it all.

I am humbled by the kind words so many of you are posting in that thread in defense of TUG...this community truly is one of a kind.  Id imagine within a few more days and more posts like that, his original goal of smearing TUG will provide the exact opposite result on tripadvisor =)


----------



## SmithOp

Business cant be all that bad, I spotted this guy driving a caddy today.







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TUGBrian

now THAT is something ive not seen before...holy smokes.


----------



## RNCollins

Is this the new official TUG dog??


----------



## TUGBrian

something suspicious about that one...im calling photoshop


----------



## presley

Thank you for sharing this! I am a bit tired and grumpy this morning and this brought a smile to my face and a good couple of laughs.  I love me some TUG. <3


----------



## RX8

SmithOp said:


> Business cant be all that bad, I spotted this guy driving a caddy today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro



That may be a Caddy but that model is almost 20 years old.  Maybe he will upgrade once he gets the money rolling in.   

I think this guy is new to the business.  I Googled the phone number - absolutely nothing on the internet.  Just goes to show you that anyone can start an exit company.  This guy probably works out of the back seat of his car.  You'll probably see him next driving slowly through resort parking lots.


----------



## jacknsara

RX8 said:


> That may be a Caddy but that model is almost 20 years old.  Maybe he will upgrade once he gets the money rolling in.
> <snip>  This guy probably works out of the back seat of his car.  You'll probably see him next driving slowly through resort parking lots.


Wrong kind of car.  It should be a Lincoln.


----------



## dioxide45

They must have had someone decline their services because the person had found TUG. They got mad and put up all this rant. To even go to the extent to create a YouTube video about it and then all of the comments seem to be from others that work either in their office or in the same cancellation industry.


----------



## Santanna

jacknsara said:


> Wrong kind of car.  It should be a Lincoln.



Hah. Caught that reference.


----------



## Fine Print !

TUGBrian said:


> oh its absolutely either a scammer or a salesperson....
> 
> noone has that level of free time or hatred to go out and make something like that without a bone to pick.  I feel honored that we caused some slimeball that much pain and suffering to waste countless hours of their time to do this =)
> 
> ,more time spent not ripping off owners!


Agree with you 100%  ! When a person takes that much time to lie, and attempt to smear a website totally dedicated to preventing people from being scammed. Along with its members participation, of their own accounts of being scammed, or almost being scammed . Outing dirt bags, such as the low life that wrote that ! Thanks to all at TUG, and members. We are all in this together ! !


----------



## dioxide45

You could likely report the YouTube channel as its name and profile image could lead some to believe it is Officially a TUG channel.


----------



## Deb & Bill

dioxide45 said:


> You could likely report the YouTube channel as its name and profile image could lead some to believe it is Officially a TUG channel.


I'd bet Disney would tell them to shut it down since they illegally used a cut from a Disney cartoon with Donald Duck.


----------



## sdhakala7

My two cents is it is just good publicity for TUG, nothing more.  The posts following the question are all from loyal TUGGers like me and just reinforce that TUG is a real service.  However, for those that post replies, it is a good practice to avoid insults and such.  Just reply factual and without offending.  The response is far more credible.


----------



## dioxide45

Deb & Bill said:


> I'd bet Disney would tell them to shut it down since they illegally used a cut from a Disney cartoon with Donald Duck.


Perhaps, but I often see small cuts from major blockbuster movies in many vlogs and videos I watch on YouTube.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller

“Timeshare Elimination Service “

sounds kind of ominous - in a Tony Saprano sort  of way .
- especially when found on a big Caddie with a padded roof.

LOL


----------



## jpegan

Am I correct about Time share ownership being for a limited time?  I have two that expire after 25 years but my World Mark can pass to my children and grand children.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller

jpegan said:


> Am I correct about Time share ownership being for a limited time?  I have two that expire after 25 years but my World Mark can pass to my children and grand children.



Some expire  / some do not .

Mexican ones are often 25 year RTU / right to use - no deed.

Worldmark is not deeded - you own part of the Club -  in a points format .
but your ownership does not expire . Worldmark has flexible use value and a positive 
dollar resale value .

Some TS are deeded with a specific unit and week to use / or these specifics underlies a float or point  use . These do not expire and may require a deed transfer at the local county 
level when sold so that the new owner has a clear title .

There can be further nuances .


----------



## DaveNV

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> “Timeshare Elimination Service “
> 
> sounds kind of ominous - in a Tony Saprano sort  of way .
> - especially when found on a big Caddie with a padded roof.
> 
> LOL



The word "Elimination" also has a meaning, in a rather, uh, "crappy" sort of way.  

Dave


----------



## Makai Guy

DaveNW said:


> The word "Elimination" also has a meaning, in a rather, uh, "crappy" sort of way.


Alimentary, my dear Watson.


----------



## Deb & Bill

dioxide45 said:


> Perhaps, but I often see small cuts from major blockbuster movies in many vlogs and videos I watch on YouTube.


Disney doesn't allow anybody to use their copyrighted material.  Ever.  The only one who has anything similar to Donald Duck is the Oregon Ducks and they have permission.


----------



## TUGBrian

feel free to report the video to youtube/google...there is usually a link on the video page itself for such purposes.


----------



## stmartinfan

RX8 said:


> That may be a Caddy but that model is almost 20 years old.  Maybe he will upgrade once he gets the money rolling in.
> 
> I think this guy is new to the business.  I Googled the phone number - absolutely nothing on the internet.  Just goes to show you that anyone can start an exit company.  This guy probably works out of the back seat of his car.  You'll probably see him next driving slowly through resort parking lots.



I wonder how the scammer would enjoy calls from timeshare owners who seem to have unending questions that take hours of his time! Maybe if this guy got enough calls from people who understand his real business, he wouldn't have time to actually suck in innocent owners that don't know better.


----------



## magmue

I hadn't noticed this thread until today. Made me laugh! I agree with RX8 - almost certainly runs one of the pay-up-front timeshare exit companies, and probably an attorney.


> You got into a Timeshare Nightmare, and like many, you wish to get rid of it.....you were deceit by a smart and malicious timeshare seller at some resort on your last vacations. Hundreds of people were lied and almost forced to sign up a permanent contract.....
> 
> *The moderators' JOB is ...*to impede those new users, or smart users bring new ideas that could work well to get people out their timeshare contracts legally....
> 
> *There is no way you could legally cancel a timeshare contract — a strong assertion written by Brian Rogers* ..... There are timeshare users that have asserted the opposite; nonetheless, they were banned from TUG2 because of promoting attorneys to others....
> 
> *The moderator barks.... to drive off the “visitors” that bring new ideas.....
> *
> we were *TUGGERS* too, and maybe we joined *Redweek* as well, but now that we realize about our mistake we have created our tiny Blog



And one of the "unknown" commenters 





> ....I had a very tough lesson, and I learned how to avoid scams and with the help of my attorney I got out of the Timeshare Contract. It took more than five months of efforts and money, but it finally worked.
> My recommendation to all of you is: Hire an attorney and get out of TUG2 as soon as possible.


His rhetoric sounds very familiar. I think he tried to shill himself in the Buying/Selling/Renting forum within the last 6 months, along with one or two new members who happened to stop by to lend support. I recall attempts to post success stories, and contact information. It didn't go well for him.


----------

